# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Проходимость волн вай-фая сквозь стены

## Yarkolp

Сорри, если не в тот раздел, пока не разобрался тут...

Планируем сделать интернет в новой квартире через вай-фай. При этом завести провод выделенки совсем чуть-чуть, повесить роутер (Trendnet 108 Mbps 802.11g TEW452BRP) у дверей, ну а в комп воткнуть соответствующий USB-адаптер.
Но возникает вопрос: насколько будут мешать инету стены? Дом старый, кирпич, кое-где сделана арматура, а еще прямо на линии дверь-комп находится угол и колонна. Может ли оказаться так, что это обстоятельство не даст схеме работать, либо скорость будет снижена?

----------


## Danger

Вероятность есть.. а какова длинна от роутера до компаИ  если в приделах 10 метров то пробивать будет не проблема!

----------


## Yarkolp

Да, менее 10 м. В этих пределах, значит, работает при любых стенах? И скорость не падает сильно?

----------


## Danger

Вообщем если менее 10 метров то потери будут не значительные... должно стабильно работать! А так надо смотреть и выбрать оптимальное место с которого будет наилучшее покрытие, но это уже экспериментальным путём.

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

> Да, менее 10 м. В этих пределах, значит, работает при любых стенах? И скорость не падает сильно?


а антенна какая на роутере?

----------


## Ukinary

Потерей вообще не будет, просто скорость передачи пакетов (ping) упадёт. Но на расстоянии 10 метров (точка твоя вроде неплоха) будет незначительная задержка, скорее всего даже и незаметишь.

----------

